# blog question



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

How do I put links on here for things that I want to send people too. For instance, if I wanted to send them to Bass Equipment for rabbit supplies. How do I get their ad on there and then if I do, will I be paid for a click type thing or do I have to sign up with their affliate program? I'm clueless here. LOL HELP!

I'm getting things set up. I did add a couple of blogs on there Katlupe and Halfway, I have yours. I intend to go in and follow you when I get a few minutes.

Anyone else with an interesting blog site, I'd love to take a look at it.

Thanks!


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

dunroven said:


> How do I put links on here for things that I want to send people too. For instance, if I wanted to send them to Bass Equipment for rabbit supplies. How do I get their ad on there and then if I do, will I be paid for a click type thing or do I have to sign up with their affliate program? I'm clueless here. LOL HELP!
> 
> I'm getting things set up. I did add a couple of blogs on there Katlupe and Halfway, I have yours. I intend to go in and follow you when I get a few minutes.
> 
> ...


Yes, to get paid for it, you'd have to sign up for their affiliate program. Some of them have their affiliate programs managed through a manager like Share A Sale, which is what I am signed up for. I don't have many of those on my blogs though.

There are some companies though that manage their own affiliate programs. It is usually a link on their home page. Sometimes they are down at the bottom, real tiny and you have to find it.

Amazon is VERY easy to sign up with. I have an Amazon widget on my blog with products that I chose to show. Plus the Amazon search box. I am not saying that I make much off Amazon, but they have a good variety of products. 

Hope that helps some.


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

That does help and I'll check this out. I have an amazon widget on there too, but I am wanting to do things with candle supply stores, etc., when I start talking about making candles, etc., so I'll check it out.

Thanks again! You're a lot of help to me. Glad I found you here! :bow:


----------



## lhspirited (Jan 31, 2010)

www.linkshare.com
www.cj.com 

These are two other websites that run affiliate programs.


----------

